# Every radiator in the house is roasting(15of them)except the one in my bedroom



## Gav (22 Feb 2010)

All of the rads in the houseare roasting ,except the one in my bed room.the in valve  is fully open ,As is the out  valve. The rad has been bled but there  was no air in it.the pipe up to the in valve is also roasting but the heat just doesn't get into the rad itself.any ideas?


----------



## Iderown (23 Feb 2010)

Hey Gav,

If things can go wrong, they always go wrong in the worst place at the worst time. 

Maybe the flow rate is very low at that radiator. It may be at the "end" of the main piping. Try turning some of the other rads off. If that restores heat to the bedroom, then do not fully open some/all of the others. Technical name is "balancing".

Otherwise enjoy some internal heating.


----------



## Towger (23 Feb 2010)

It may also be an air lock in the pipework. Turn all (inc hot water cylinder if possible) the others off to force water/air through problem radiator. Otherwise, as above turn down the other radiators and also check if there is a speed setting (1/2/3) on the pump which you maybe able to turn up.


----------



## CathalM (23 Feb 2010)

I have the same problem.  I tried the method suggested, I turned off all rads and just left the bedroom one on and it heated up instantly.  I have since tried the "balancing" technique in this harsh weather but its back to square one and heat is minimal out of this rad.

Is there anything else that can be done other than switching off some rads completely?


----------



## pudds (23 Feb 2010)

I had same problem a few months ago (fairly old system) steel rads, a service guy said I might need an extra pump which didn't make sense to me as rad next to it in spare room was heating fine.

Anyway when getting a heating upgrade (just controls) this non heating radiator had to be rodded through, (to clear it of gunge I guess) and now it's fine, I also got the system flushed.


----------



## sammya (23 Feb 2010)

I have the same problem. Heater in the living room never heats up. The one behind it is roasting. If I remove the radiator, drain the water & fix it back it will heat up for a day or two and back to square one. I've tried closing all the other radiators & tried balancing with not much of a change. I've removed the radiator & flushed it and this has made no difference. Any other suggestions??


----------



## Gav (24 Feb 2010)

I spent a couple of hours this evening balancing the rads,although there was a bit of guesswork involved as i believe you are supposed to start with the one nearest the boiler and work down to the end of the line. It worked . I identified the in and out valve of each rad by turniing both off until rad cools down .then turn both on and see  which one gets hot, that's the in valve,I marked the"in " with tape and then turned the "out"valve off. I repeated the process with every rad in the house. At this point every rad has the  "in " valve fully on and the" out" valve fully off . Then I went through the rads one at a time in sequence(ish) and turned the "out"  valves on just enough  for them to get hot(sometimes only a quarter of a turn)this seems to regulate the flow of hot water to each rad ,thus  leaving more pressure in the hot water pipe for the rads near the end of the line.it's still not perfect but it's much better than it was. A bit more tweaking and hopefully it will be better still .also aplumber told me that this is a common enough problem and it's usually an inadequate pump that's to blame.I suppose I could of hired a plumber to sort it out but moneys tight these days, thanks for all the help good luck!


----------



## suzie (24 Feb 2010)

Here's a useful link http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/plumbing/rad-balance.html on balancing

S.


----------



## BDPLUMBING81 (18 May 2010)

if you have a valve on the circuit in to the hot water cylinder turn it off then just open it a fraction of a turn till you feel the hot water flow this will also force the water to the rads.... balancing is fairly simple if you turn off al radiators and then start opening the rads starting with he furthest from the boiler this rad is usually opened all the way and as you get closer to the boiler the less you open radiators beside or near the boiler open till you feel the water flowing this should sort out the problem if not id be looking at the pump 15 rads is a lot are you sure the circulating pump is uto the job?


----------

